# Garmin watch strap repair.



## delc (Jan 18, 2014)

The strap on my 2 year old Garmin S1 GPS watch broke earlier this week. As it's a one piece case and strap, I thought I would have to buy a whole new watch, but found that Super Glue made a perfectly satisfactory repair to the strap.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 18, 2014)

Can you not replace the strap like you can on the S3?


----------



## delc (Jan 18, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Can you not replace the strap like you can on the S3?
		
Click to expand...

No, because it's a completely one piece unit, as I already stated.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 18, 2014)

delc said:



			No, because it's a completely one piece unit, as I already stated.
		
Click to expand...

Only a question mate... chill yourself yeah :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 18, 2014)

I've been worried about this happening to mine also. Thought I'd just strap it to the bag if/ when it goes. I know have a plan b, cheers


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 18, 2014)

It's often mentioned in online reviews as one of the major downsides of the S1. At least they've sorted the issue with the newer models


----------

